# Carbon Fibre V6 Spoiler Extensions



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello!

I have emailed zero limits carbon about possibly setting up a group buy on the carbon fibre spoiler extensions they do!

They are currently £129 but hoping to get some discount

Any Takers?


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Depending on when it goes ahead and price id be interested


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

It is looking to be a 10% discount code!

So bringing it down to around £116


----------



## Mark225TT (Nov 30, 2014)

Count me in!

Got a link or pics of the spoiler?


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.zero-limits.co.uk/product/32610/audi

Looks really top notch quality! Pm me for the code!


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm definitely interested. Was planning on buying one in the near future anyway.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Is this still going ahead?

If so I would lik on too

Wig


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

For anyone wanting a sweet discount on these the code is: TTGB01

I happened to come across the perfect spoiler for me elsewhere. Pics up by the end of the week...


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone got one of these fitted they could post a picture of?

Do you just push it on with some glue?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

is this deal still on ?????


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

I want!


----------



## RYTT225 (Sep 17, 2017)

Apologies guys, is this still available?

I see it was setup back in 2015, so not wure if still available.

Also, has anyone got a picture of it fitted?

Cheers


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

I ordered one with the discount in may time this year. Great fit etc just took a while to come. Check my build thread below for photos


----------



## Becci_evans (Jul 14, 2017)

Is this still active?


----------



## Sharna14 (Dec 31, 2017)

I ordered one yesterday with the code and it works.

They said it's 8-10 weeks to wait though


----------



## RYTT225 (Sep 17, 2017)

Jamesc said:


> I ordered one with the discount in may time this year. Great fit etc just took a while to come. Check my build thread below for photos


Okay cool - will look into getting this sorted!



Sharna14 said:


> I ordered one yesterday with the code and it works.
> 
> They said it's 8-10 weeks to wait though


Perfect.


----------



## Bimjob (Apr 22, 2018)

Does anyone have a picture of one fitted?


----------

